#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Moeder

## Lina34

Zijn er mannen die met een vrouw met 3 kinderen zou trouwen?

----------


## muhammed9991

Verstandige mannen doen dat niet, waarom voor andermans kinderen gaan zorgen.

----------


## Dienaar 3

Beste 

Vanwaar kom je?

----------


## leon45

tuurlijk, waar kom je vandaan

----------

